# Help an old woman



## flyfishingmom (Mar 14, 2008)

I am tired of sitting inside in a wheelchair and so we are going to Sandy Pond/Lake Ontario in May and do some fishing. My problem? I was always a fly fishing stream fisherwoman when I lived in northern Maine. Now I live in PA and haven't fished in years. I can no longer manage to flyfish so must learn how to fish with a spinning outfit. I do not even own a tackle box. The funds are extremely limited. Can someone please give me a list of basics I would need to purchase for some fun fishing on this lake? Also some websites that would give me instructions on how to use this pole and lures? Thanks! May all your large fishing tales be about large fish tails.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

what kind of fish?


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

basspro.com

cabelas.com


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

a canada lake might require some larger combos,.. let me knwo what kind of fish are in the lake..


----------



## flyfishingmom (Mar 14, 2008)

The man who is renting me the cottage says bass season is closed but there are pike, walleyes and panfish and perhaps a trout or two.
And thanks for your help. Fly fishing and streams I know but this kind of fishing is all new to me.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> Can someone please give me a list of basics I would need to purchase for some fun fishing on this lake?


Personally don't know the lake, but if it's like most Canada Lakes it will have a fair abundance of toothy critters.

I would start with a 6' or 6-6" rod, really any basic spinning reel will work, I would recommend anti-reverse and at least 4 ball bearing reel. Line is going to be the most important aspect, I prefer tuff-line with a 12' leader for pike.

Lures..... basic spoons, rapala's, top waters and really any 4-6" lure not to heavy for a spinning rod.

Stick to basic colors....don't get caught up in that BS.

Good luck


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

ok, for pike i would go with a 6ft 6 in rod in med/heavy action, a basic cheap spinning combo will work fine, obviously you get what you pay for but a cheaper combo will be just fine if on a budget.. a decent reel with at least 2 ball berrings and anti reverse
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... 00_100-3-2
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... 00_100-3-2
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... 00_100-3-2
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... 00_100-3-2

...for line i would go with triline XL ( red box) in 12 lb. and use a 30lb wire leader.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... 0_100-10-1
good baits will be ...a spinner bait ( white skirt), or johnson silver minnow (any color), daredevil(any color), rattle trap ( shad color, blue and silver), buzz bait ( white skirt), mepps inline spinner( black fury color)
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... 00_100-6-1
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... 00_100-6-3
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... 00_100-6-2 yellow dot blade size 5 hook size 2

take at least 3 spinner baits and 3 buzz baits, because pike will destroy them each day.

take a net, needle nose pliers or long hemostats,


----------



## flyfishingmom (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your help. It really is a huge help!!
I wass thinking about this rod from cabellas as I am familiar with them and not with BassPro. What are your thoughts on it?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t..._LOW_PRICE|0&firstPage=true&_requestid=108134


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

i have no personal expirence with it but sounds like it would do the job just fine.. one suggestion, dont just take one rod, always have a back up or 2. i would take at least 3 rod and reel combos with you, just incase one breaks, and also you can have multiple lures ready to go...

cabelas and bass pro are very similar, they are owned by the same corp... personally i prefer bass pro shop, as there quality seems alittle better and their prices are alittle lower... but your cabelas choice will be just fine.


----------

